
America's Skills Challenge: Millennials and the Future - zone411
http://www.ets.org/s/research/30079/overview.html
======
YCode
Millennials are often treated as a foreign entity, some entitled byproduct of
the information age, but in reality you're talking about two decades of people
whose views are going to vary as wildly as generations that came before them.

At the end of the day good organizational culture is good organizational
culture, regardless of the year someone was born.

